# مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟



## candy shop (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك أعز إنسان؟؟؟


انســــان عـــزيز علـــيك



تــقضي مــعظم أوقـــاتك مــعه..


كـــان الانــــسان الـــذي تشـــكو لـــه هـــمومك..


تـــسعدك ابتـــسامته الــرقيقه..


وكــان يـــهتــم بــك..


ولا يـــقدر عــلى فراقـــك..


وحـــالك لايــصبح أفضـــل إلا بـلقــياه..و ســماع صــوته كـــل يــوم..




بــين يوم وليـــله انقــلب حــاله..


وتــغيرت تصـــرفاته...


كــأنــه لـــم تــكن بيــنكم عــلاقة وطيــدة تـــجمعكما..


مـــاذا ســـتكون ردة فعــلك اتــجاه..؟


هـــل تحــاول معــرفة السبــب..؟


أو تنســاه ولا تــهتم بــه..؟؟


مـــاذا ســتفعـــل..؟؟



منقوووووووووووووووول ,وحبيت اخذ رأيكم بالموضوع​


----------



## abn yso3 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

*مرسى كتير جدا يا كاندى على موضوعاتك الرائعه
طبعا اكيد هحاول اعرف السبب بس قبلها لازم اراجع نفسى مش يمكن اكون انا الغلطان
وبعدين اكيد بما انه عزيز فى عينى وكنا اصحاب اكيد هنرجع تانى زى الاول اصحاب
بس لو هو الى غلطان وفى سؤ فهم اكيد هتعامل بايجابيه واطلب من رب المجد يعنى ويساعدنى
انى اتفهم الموضوع واساعده انه يفهمنى 
+لانه اذا كان رب المجد يحبنى انا الخاطى بل يحبنى كما انا +
فهل انسى جراحه التى تسببتها يدى الاثيمه
شكرا على موضوعك الرب يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



abn yso3 قال:


> *مرسى كتير جدا يا كاندى على موضوعاتك الرائعه
> طبعا اكيد هحاول اعرف السبب بس قبلها لازم اراجع نفسى مش يمكن اكون انا الغلطان
> وبعدين اكيد بما انه عزيز فى عينى وكنا اصحاب اكيد هنرجع تانى زى الاول اصحاب
> بس لو هو الى غلطان وفى سؤ فهم اكيد هتعامل بايجابيه واطلب من رب المجد يعنى ويساعدنى
> ...






اشكرك على رأيك فى الموضوع

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## lousa188114 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

انا مش عارفة بصراحة يا كاندي بس هقولك من واقع التجارب الشخصية 
انوا اللي بيتغير عمرة ما يرجع زي الاول خالص وبيكون باع الموضوع وحتي اسبابة بتكون واهية اوي
فبصراحة حتي لو حاولتي تعرفي لية هتلاقي اسباب مش مقنعة وعمرة ماهيرجع زي الاول 
شكرا ياكاندي علي الموضوع الجميل 
وباردوا يا كاندي مواضيعك  في الصميم كالعادة


----------



## Ramzi (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

يعني بالاول بعمل محاولات شديدة و كثيرة اني ارجعه او اوقف معه اذا كان بمر بنفسية تعبانه بس بعد هيك :ranting:
اكيد بلى منه يعني بالعربي بتركه و بالاردني بطقعله 
ببساطه بشوف واحد غيره :smil13:


----------



## the servant (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

سلام ونعمة كاندي,,,,

ساعات كتير بنكون فاكرين ان الحبيب او الصديق او حتي الاهل اتغيرواااا
بس للاسف التغير بيكون فينااا احناااا .

مرة من المرات كان اعز صاحب لياااا جاب تقدير اكبر مني بشوية ايام الجامعة
 المفروض انة مش يعمل فرق كبير بس للاسف حسيت ان في فجوة ابتدت تحصل بيني وبينة
وعدو الخير عمل شغل حلو كنت للاسف بقول للناس انة اتكبر علينا من ساعة ما جاب التقدير
بس ربنا في الوقت المناسب بعتلي صوت حق فكرني ان ممكن اللي اكون فية دي غيرة منة 
مش تغير وتكبر منة.......هو معانا في المنتدي وبقولة انا اسف للمرة السابعة يا(.......)


----------



## candy shop (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



lousa188114 قال:


> انا مش عارفة بصراحة يا كاندي بس هقولك من واقع التجارب الشخصية
> انوا اللي بيتغير عمرة ما يرجع زي الاول خالص وبيكون باع الموضوع وحتي اسبابة بتكون واهية اوي
> فبصراحة حتي لو حاولتي تعرفي لية هتلاقي اسباب مش مقنعة وعمرة ماهيرجع زي الاول
> شكرا ياكاندي علي الموضوع الجميل
> وباردوا يا كاندي مواضيعك  في الصميم كالعادة





انا رأى اننا لازم نحاول  مره واتنين

يمكن يرجع تانى زى الاول

شكرااااااااا ليكى يا لويزا يا حببتى

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## candy shop (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



Ramzi قال:


> يعني بالاول بعمل محاولات شديدة و كثيرة اني ارجعه او اوقف معه اذا كان بمر بنفسية تعبانه بس بعد هيك :ranting:
> اكيد بلى منه يعني بالعربي بتركه و بالاردني بطقعله
> ببساطه بشوف واحد غيره :smil13:





ببساطه كده يا رمزى اسيب واحد 

واشوف غيره

وتضمن منين ان التانى ميبقاش زى الاولانى

حاول تانى يا رمزى لو كان يستحق المحاوله​


----------



## candy shop (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة كاندي,,,,
> 
> ساعات كتير بنكون فاكرين ان الحبيب او الصديق او حتي الاهل اتغيرواااا
> بس للاسف التغير بيكون فينااا احناااا .
> ...






معلش ساعات بيكون العيب فينا واحنا مش

وخدين بالنا او مش حسين وبنفتكر العيب من اللى معانا

انا عايزه اقولك لو هو انسان بجد اوعى تخسره 

وحاول مره تانيه واعرف منه السبب جايز يكون فى حاجه حصلت انت مش واخد بالك منها 

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## christin (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

*اكيد لازم اعرف السبب
لو كنت انا الغلطانه هعتذر
ولو كان هو هقدر ظروفه
ميرسي ياكاندي علي موضوعك الجميل*


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



christin قال:


> *اكيد لازم اعرف السبب
> لو كنت انا الغلطانه هعتذر
> ولو كان هو هقدر ظروفه
> ميرسي ياكاندي علي موضوعك الجميل*






ميرسى يا كرستين على 

مشاركتك وردك الجميل  انا اتفق معاكى​


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

مرسي ليكي يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل ده 
وانا من راي اني اروح اساله هو ماله ولو كان زعلان مني احاول اعرف السبب وافهمهه انا كان قصدي ايه وهو فعلا لو كان صحبي قوي اكيد هيفهم ده ويتقبله


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



MarMar2004 قال:


> مرسي ليكي يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل ده
> وانا من راي اني اروح اساله هو ماله ولو كان زعلان مني احاول اعرف السبب وافهمهه انا كان قصدي ايه وهو فعلا لو كان صحبي قوي اكيد هيفهم ده ويتقبله





رأيك سليم

ميرسى يا حببتى

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

ميرسي ياكاندى على الموضوع الجميل 
افتكر لو حد عزيز عليا اتغير هتمسك بيه وهقعد طول عمرى مستنية ان الانسان دة يرجع كويس معايا تانى:smil13: 
او ممكن اعمل نفسي زعلانة منه لغاية لما يرجع ويقولى ان ماكانش قصده انه يزعلنى وساعتها هسامحه ​


----------



## asula (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

مشكور على الموضوع بس ما اعرف كيف حتصرف


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



89 قال:


> ميرسي ياكاندى على الموضوع الجميل
> افتكر لو حد عزيز عليا اتغير هتمسك بيه وهقعد طول عمرى مستنية ان الانسان دة يرجع كويس معايا تانى:smil13:
> او ممكن اعمل نفسي زعلانة منه لغاية لما يرجع ويقولى ان ماكانش قصده انه يزعلنى وساعتها هسامحه ​






ولو مرجعش ومحسش انه غلطان هتعملى ايه

يا nonogirl

شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



asula قال:


> مشكور على الموضوع بس ما اعرف كيف حتصرف





محاوله  مره واتنين لو هو عزيز اوى

شكراااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## اني بل (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

اذا كان شخص عزيز علي احاول طبعا اني اعرف السبب و انا من الناس اللي بحب المصارحة والوضوح  وبعدين ممكن احاول اتفهم وجهة نظره اذا كان هو مش عايز ان علاقتنا تستمر حتى ولو ان القطيعة دي حتجرحني  منو في الفترة الاولى... بس في النهاية ما حدش بيقدر يصاحب حد غصبا عنه ...​


----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



Joyful Song قال:


> اذا كان شخص عزيز علي احاول طبعا اني اعرف السبب و انا من الناس اللي بحب المصارحة والوضوح  وبعدين ممكن احاول اتفهم وجهة نظره اذا كان هو مش عايز ان علاقتنا تستمر حتى ولو ان القطيعة دي حتجرحني  منو في الفترة الاولى... بس في النهاية ما حدش بيقدر يصاحب حد غصبا عنه ...​





يكفى انكتحاول وتعمل اللى عليك

ويعد كده زى ما انت قلت محدس بيصاحب حد غصب عنه

شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## losivertheprince (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

سلام المسيح : 
متهيألي يا اصدقائي ان الحب والاحترام ما بين الاصدقاء ده مهم جدآ ممكن الاحترام يقل بسبب فهم خاطئ او سوء تقدير مني او من الاخر لكن الحب الحقيقي المبني علي العشرة والمحبه الاخوية ده صعب جدآ والدليل علي كده ان لو حصل واختلفت انا وواحد صاحبي لكن وقع هو في مشكلة او وقعت انا في مشكلة متهيألي ان الايد هتتمد بسرعه عشان نخرج بعض بسرعه لان هو ده تعليم المسيحيه ولا خلاص اللي يغلط يموت ولا يترجم ونفتكر دايمآ ان احنا اللي ممكن نكون ورا المرايه وتتعكس الادوار ونكون احنا اللي متغيرين من ناحية اهم ناس احنا ليهم .... ولا ايه .... ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويزودينا بالمواضيع الجميله ..
خاص لاستاذ فراي :
احنا مش ممكن نتغير من ناحيتك حتي لو جيبت 20 % مش بكالريوس يا حبيبي وانت عارف انه دماغة طقه بس بيحبك احنا فاهمين بعض من زمان اوك .​


----------



## monlove (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



هحاول اعرف سبب التغير يمكن يكون انا اللي اتغيرت الاول وعشان كدة هو اتغير هو كمان 
بدون شك هحاول اعرف منه السبب لانه صديق عمري
لا مينفعش انساه دة صديق عمري مش بلبساطة دي
واكيد هراجع نفسي يمكن يكون السببب مني 
وعلي فكرة انا مريت بالتجربة دي 
وشكرا للموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## candy shop (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



monlove قال:


> هحاول اعرف سبب التغير يمكن يكون انا اللي اتغيرت الاول وعشان كدة هو اتغير هو كمان
> بدون شك هحاول اعرف منه السبب لانه صديق عمري
> لا مينفعش انساه دة صديق عمري مش بلبساطة دي
> واكيد هراجع نفسي يمكن يكون السببب مني
> ...





فعلا كلامك صح اوى

شكراااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> متهيألي يا اصدقائي ان الحب والاحترام ما بين الاصدقاء ده مهم جدآ ممكن الاحترام يقل بسبب فهم خاطئ او سوء تقدير مني او من الاخر لكن الحب الحقيقي المبني علي العشرة والمحبه الاخوية ده صعب جدآ والدليل علي كده ان لو حصل واختلفت انا وواحد صاحبي لكن وقع هو في مشكلة او وقعت انا في مشكلة متهيألي ان الايد هتتمد بسرعه عشان نخرج بعض بسرعه لان هو ده تعليم المسيحيه ولا خلاص اللي يغلط يموت ولا يترجم ونفتكر دايمآ ان احنا اللي ممكن نكون ورا المرايه وتتعكس الادوار ونكون احنا اللي متغيرين من ناحية اهم ناس احنا ليهم .... ولا ايه .... ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويزودينا بالمواضيع الجميله ..
> خاص لاستاذ فراي :
> احنا مش ممكن نتغير من ناحيتك حتي لو جيبت 20 % مش بكالريوس يا حبيبي وانت عارف انه دماغة طقه بس بيحبك احنا فاهمين بعض من زمان اوك .​






انا سعيده جدا لمشاركتك 

ويارب فراى يكون متواجد فى المنتدى ويقراها

وربنا يوفقكوا​


----------



## the servant (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد للجميع,,,,,,,,

طبعااا اشكرك جداا كاندي علي مواضيعك الرائعة واللي اصبحت فعلا مش مجرد موضوع يقرا وينسي
لا اصبحت لها فعالية في حلة مشكلات كثيرة خصوصا موضوع الثقة في النفس صدقيني اتعلمت
منة كتير..............

حبيبي لوسيفر انت عارف كويس ان انا بحبكم كتير جدااا بس صدقني الكلام دة مش موجوة للانسان
الطاقق(ههههههه)وانت عارف انة مش كان معاياااا في الجامعة الكلام دة موجة لاخ تاني وهو فعلا قراااة 
واتقبلناااا تاني من اسبوع ونشكر ربنااااا العلاقة بقت كويسة جداااا ......................

وياريت فعلا كل مواضيع المنتدي تبقي بنفس الفاعلية


----------



## candy shop (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة رب المجد للجميع,,,,,,,,
> 
> طبعااا اشكرك جداا كاندي علي مواضيعك الرائعة واللي اصبحت فعلا مش مجرد موضوع يقرا وينسي
> لا اصبحت لها فعالية في حلة مشكلات كثيرة خصوصا موضوع الثقة في النفس صدقيني اتعلمت
> ...






اولا انا سعيده انك قريت الموضوع

وان الصوره وضحت بينك وبين صديقك

ثانيا اشكرك على رأيك فى مواضيعى

شكراااااااا لزوقك

وربنا يوفقك

ويارب عمركوا ما تفترقوا ابدا​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

سلام المسيح : 
شكرآ يا آنسه ملبس (  Candy ) علي اهتمامك بالموضوع ............ علي فكرة انا كنت فاهم غلط فعلآ انا كنت فاهم الكلام انه علي واحد صاحبنا لكن طلع انه علي واحد صاحبنا تاني ....... مين صاحب مين ؟ 
ماعلينا ........... شكرآ يا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ملبس


----------



## candy shop (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> شكرآ يا آنسه ملبس (  Candy ) علي اهتمامك بالموضوع ............ علي فكرة انا كنت فاهم غلط فعلآ انا كنت فاهم الكلام انه علي واحد صاحبنا لكن طلع انه علي واحد صاحبنا تاني ....... مين صاحب مين ؟
> ماعلينا ........... شكرآ يا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ملبس






اشكراك على الرد والحمد الله

ان سوء التفاهم وضح

وعلى فكره انا مدام ملبس ههههههههه​


----------



## spider boy (9 مارس 2008)

مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟ 




ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك أعز إنسان؟؟؟


انســــان عـــزيز علـــيك



تــقضي مــعظم أوقـــاتك مــعه..


كـــان الانــــسان الـــذي تشـــكو لـــه هـــمومك..


تـــسعدك ابتـــسامته الــرقيقه..


وكــان يـــهتــم بــك..


ولا يـــقدر عــلى فراقـــك..


وحـــالك لايــصبح أفضـــل إلا بـلقــياه..و ســماع صــوته كـــل يــوم..




بــين يوم وليـــله انقــلب حــاله..


وتــغيرت تصـــرفاته...


كــأنــه لـــم تــكن بيــنكم عــلاقة وطيــدة تـــجمعكما..


مـــاذا ســـتكون ردة فعــلك اتــجاه..؟


هـــل تحــاول معــرفة السبــب..؟


أو تنســاه ولا تــهتم بــه..؟؟


مـــاذا ســتفعـــل..؟؟​


----------



## ميرنا (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

احيانا بتجيبو حاجات فى الجون بصراحة بتبقى صعبة اكيد ومش عارفه اقول اكتر ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

*هو موضوع صعب بس هاحاول اعرف السبب الاول ولو مكانش السبب مقنع اكيد هاعمل نفسي مش مهتمه لحد لما يبقي يعرفني السبب بس ساعتها اكيد حاجات كتير هتتغيير جوايا من ناحيته*

*فعلا موضوع مهم يا سيبدر*
*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## كرستينا شهدى (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

هعامله كويس جدا و بمحبة اكتر و اتكلم معاه من منطلق المحبة و ساعتها هيحس انه مرتاح و يحكيلى على اللى مدايقه منى:new8:


----------



## mero_engel (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

*بصي  اكيد ههتم اعرف السبب*
*وعلي اساسه اقرر اذا كنت اكمل مع الشخصيه دي ولا اننساها *
*ميرسيب علي الموضوع الجميل والمهم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

ليس من السهل ابداً   التغير فى المشاعر بدون اسباب ........فلو شعرت ان هناك شخص كان يهتم لحالى وفجأه تغيرت مشاعره تجاهى لازم ابدأ بالبحث عن اسباب هذا التغير بأن احاسب نفسى فقد اكون قد المته بتصرف او قول او ان يكون هناك من قام بالوقيعه ما بيننا .....اعتقد ان من كان يهتم بنا بهذا الشكل يستحق ان نحاول استعادة اهتمامه  بأى طريقه ..... ميررسى يا سبيدر موووضوع فعلا جميل ..... ربنا يباركك .


----------



## ayman_r (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

هاحاول اكلمه مره واتنين وبعد كده هستني لغاية ماعرف فيه ايه 
ولو عرفت يبقي نقعد ونشوف هوه معاه حق ولا لا 
ولو اتغير بسبب غير مقنقع انا بقي هكلمه بس مش هعتبره اقرب الناس ليه


----------



## twety (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



> هـــل تحــاول معــرفة السبــب..؟[/
> QUOTE]
> أكيد طبعا هحاول اعرف السبب مرة واتنين وعشرة
> 
> ...


----------



## mrmr120 (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

بجد موضوع حلو اوى اوى اوى 
بس بجد مش عارفة هتصرف ازاى بس لو انسان بحبة اوى 
وعلاقتنا ببعض قوية ولقيت تغير لازم هعرف السبب ومش هسيبة الا لما يقولى​


----------



## ارووجة (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

متل مابقولو

مافي دخنة بلا نار


رح اسئله عن السبب 
ورح اعامله كويس لاني عارفة معدنه  وكمان هو عاملني كويس من قبل  وكان يسمعني ويفهمني
فمش حلو انسى جميلو

وميرسي عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

اكيد هحاول اعرف السبب بس لو مقتنعتش بالسبب هفضل اديله الحب والامان والحنان واتكلم معاه بكل صراحة علشان ميحسش اني اتغيرت ويمكن يرجع تاني


----------



## فونتالولو (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

سلام رب يسوع 
انا بجد بشكرك با سبيدر علي الموضوع بس لو انت عندك حل قولي انا وقعت في نفس المشكله بس السبب  اناعارفه والمفروض يزعلوا علي مش مني بس هما مش بيكلموني(اصحابي اكتر من اخواتي  ) اتغيروووووووووووووووووووو بجد مش عارفه


----------



## فيبى 2010 (28 يوليو 2008)

_
مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟ 




ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك أعز إنسان؟؟؟


انســــان عـــزيز علـــيك



تــقضي مــعظم أوقـــاتك مــعه..


كـــان الانــــسان الـــذي تشـــكو لـــه هـــمومك..


تـــسعدك ابتـــسامته الــرقيقه..


وكــان يـــهتــم بــك..


ولا يـــقدر عــلى فراقـــك..


وحـــالك لايــصبح أفضـــل إلا بـلقــياه..و ســماع صــوته كـــل يــوم..




بــين يوم وليـــله انقــلب حــاله..


وتــغيرت تصـــرفاته...


كــأنــه لـــم تــكن بيــنكم عــلاقة وطيــدة تـــجمعكما..


مـــاذا ســـتكون ردة فعــلك اتــجاه..؟


هـــل تحــاول معــرفة السبــب..؟


أو تنســاه ولا تــهتم بــه..؟؟


مـــاذا ســتفعـــل..؟؟_​


----------



## جيلان (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

*الاول هحاول اعرف السبب
لكن لو لاقيته عايز يبعد خلاص براحته طبعا ومش هضغط عليه
ولو حسيت ان سؤالى عليه هيضايقه مسألش كمان لكن ممكن اطمن بس كويس ولا لا من بعيد لبعيد*


----------



## sosana (28 يوليو 2008)

اكيد هحاول اعرف السبب الاول 
ولو انا غلطانة احاول اصلح غلطي و لو مش غلطانة مش هاعمل حاجة طبعا بس ممكن اتقهر و يجيلي اكتئاب و انتحر او يجيلي سكتة قلبية يعني
ميرسي يا فيبي على موضوعك الراائع ده


----------



## Nemo (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

*بجد مش عارفة اقول غير انى عايشة ف نفس الموقف ده وانا كمان مش غلطانة بس مش عارفة أعمل حاجة بس انا كمان تعبانة جدا بسبب الموضوع ده ونفسى أسأل أو أعمل اى حاجة*


----------



## Nemo (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

بجد مش عارفة اقول غير انى عايشة ف نفس الموقف ده وانا كمان مش غلطانة بس مش عارفة أعمل حاجة بس انا كمان تعبانة جدا بسبب الموضوع ده ونفسى أسأل أو أعمل اى حاجة


----------



## ميرنا (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

*ولا تفرق كانت بتفرق اوى بس من كتر الحلات دى جالى فتور تكونى بتتكلمى معاها وعادى جدا تلاقيها قلبت هى ناقصة عبط *​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2008)

فيبى 2010 قال:


> _
> مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...



* فيبي صلي من اجله تري العجب
صديقيني لقد جربتها 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (28 يوليو 2008)

*لقد خصصتة حياتى وأأتمنتة عليها*
*فلو كان لا يصونها فهو لا يستحقها*
*وصدقينى اختى الغالية*
*برغم الالم المرارة *
*الا ان الدنيا ما بتقف على حدااا*
*علشان ليان رب بنرمى علية حمولنا وبنشكيلة هنال قبل اى حد*
*شكرا للموضوع الراااائع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## missorang2006 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

*فيبي انت انا ولا اية 
انا عايشة الحاله دي دلوقتي ومش عارفة اعمل ايه
سالت السبب ما نرد عليه مش عارفة اعمل ايه*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> *الاول هحاول اعرف السبب
> لكن لو لاقيته عايز يبعد خلاص براحته طبعا ومش هضغط عليه
> ولو حسيت ان سؤالى عليه هيضايقه مسألش كمان لكن ممكن اطمن بس كويس ولا لا من بعيد لبعيد*



_ميرسى لمرورك ياجيلان نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



sosana قال:


> اكيد هحاول اعرف السبب الاول
> ولو انا غلطانة احاول اصلح غلطي و لو مش غلطانة مش هاعمل حاجة طبعا بس ممكن اتقهر و يجيلي اكتئاب و انتحر او يجيلي سكتة قلبية يعني
> ميرسي يا فيبي على موضوعك الراائع ده



_ميرسى لمرورك ياسوسنة نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



nemo قال:


> بجد مش عارفة اقول غير انى عايشة ف نفس الموقف ده وانا كمان مش غلطانة بس مش عارفة أعمل حاجة بس انا كمان تعبانة جدا بسبب الموضوع ده ونفسى أسأل أو أعمل اى حاجة


_
ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> *ولا تفرق كانت بتفرق اوى بس من كتر الحلات دى جالى فتور تكونى بتتكلمى معاها وعادى جدا تلاقيها قلبت هى ناقصة عبط *​



_ميرسى لمرورك ياميرنا نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



كليم متى قال:


> * فيبي صلي من اجله تري العجب
> صديقيني لقد جربتها
> ربنا يباركك*​



_ميرسى لمرورك ياكليم نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



come with me قال:


> *لقد خصصتة حياتى وأأتمنتة عليها*
> *فلو كان لا يصونها فهو لا يستحقها*
> *وصدقينى اختى الغالية*
> *برغم الالم المرارة *
> ...



_ميرسى لمرورك ياجوجو نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



missorang2006 قال:


> *فيبي انت انا ولا اية
> انا عايشة الحاله دي دلوقتي ومش عارفة اعمل ايه
> سالت السبب ما نرد عليه مش عارفة اعمل ايه*



_ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## veronika (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

*يعني لو عزيز عليا اوي
طبعا هسال عليه و احاول اعرف ليه التصرف ده منه
لكن لو مش عايز يبرر موقفه
يبقى خلاص هبعد عنه و ابقى كده عملت اللي عليا​*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



veronika قال:


> *يعني لو عزيز عليا اوي
> طبعا هسال عليه و احاول اعرف ليه التصرف ده منه
> لكن لو مش عايز يبرر موقفه
> يبقى خلاص هبعد عنه و ابقى كده عملت اللي عليا​*



_ميرسى لمرورك_​​


----------



## emy (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*

*مدام انا شايفه انى مغلطش فى حق الحد ده *
*وانى بعده ده تهرب او لاى سبب مش مقنع بالنسبالى*
*مش فارقه معايا الدنيا مش بتقف علشان حد*
*مرسى يا فيبى عالموضوع*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2008)

صدقنى مش غرور او تكبر
صديق لى فعلا تغير جداااااا للاسوأ    أو هو كان كده ولم أعرفه الا بعد عمر طوووووو يل
ماذا أنا فعت لم اعاتبه  لم أخاصمه    أصلى لاجله كى يعود لى     
موضوعك جميل ومؤثر للغايه            الرب يباركك صلى لاجلى


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2008)

من سخرك ميل امشى معه ميلين
هكذا يقول الكتاب


----------



## فيبى 2010 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟*



النهيسى قال:


> من سخرك ميل امشى معه ميلين
> هكذا يقول الكتاب



_ميرسى لمرورك نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## sosana (16 أغسطس 2008)

*عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟ 



"انســــان عـــزيز علـــيك" 

تــقضي مــعظم أوقـــاتك مــعه.. 



فــــي يـــوم مـــن الأيــــام تجـــد تصرفـــاته "غريـــبه".. 

وعـــندما يفـــتح هــاتفه النـــقال.. 

يجد.. 


المكالمات التي لم يرد عليها=7 

الرسائل الواردة=3 

وتـــكون هذه الاتـــصالات مـــنك أنت.. 

لــكنه لايـــرد عـــليها.. 

أو عــلى رســائلك.. 




كـــان الانــــسان الـــذي تشـــكو لـــه هـــمومك.. 

وتـــسعدك ابتـــسامته الــرقيقه.. 

وكــان يـــهتــم بــك.. 

ولا يـــقدر عــلى فراقـــك.. 

وحـــالك لايــصبح أفضـــل إلا بـلقــياه..و ســماع صــوته كـــل يــوم.. 



بــين يوم وليـــله انقــلب حــاله.. 

وتــغيرت تصـــرفاته... 

كــأنــه لـــم تــكن بيــنكم عــلاقة وطيــدة تـــجمعكما.. 



مـــاذا ســـتكون ردة فعــلك اتــجاه..؟ 

هـــل تحــاول معــرفة السبــب..؟ 

أو تنســـاه ولاتــهتم بــه..؟؟ 

ومـــاذا ســتفعـــل..؟؟ 

وهــــل مررت بهـــذه الـــتجربــه؟؟
ياريت كل عضو يدخل يجاوب و بكل صراحة


----------



## dodi lover (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

سوسانا انا عامل كدة مع حبيبتى now


ونفسى أعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرف هى عاملة ايــــــــة منفطة ولا زعلانة ولا ولا ..................


يا ريت تقدرى تقوليلى لو حبيبك عمل معاكى كدة هاتعملى ايــــــــــة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## sosana (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

اكيد هابقى زعلانة جدا جدا بس لو انا بحبه بجد طبعا
لو انت متاكد من حبها ليك روحلها هتلاقيها فعلا مجروحة اووووي
ومتعملش معاها كده تاني عشان دي اصعب لحظة بتمر على الانسان 
وحط نفسك مكانها وشوف هتبقى عامل ازاي لو عملت معاك كده 
انا مش عاوزة منك اجابة بس عوزاك تجاوب نفسك
ميرسي يا خالد على ردك ومرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟ 



"انســــان عـــزيز علـــيك" 

تــقضي مــعظم أوقـــاتك مــعه.. 



فــــي يـــوم مـــن الأيــــام تجـــد تصرفـــاته "غريـــبه".. 

وعـــندما يفـــتح هــاتفه المحمول..... 

يجد.. 


المكالمات التي لم يرد عليها=7 

الرسائل الواردة=3 

وتـــكون هذه الاتـــصالات مـــنك أنت.. 

لــكنه لايـــرد عـــليها.. 

أو عــلى رســائلك.. 




كـــان الانــــسان الـــذي تشـــكو لـــه هـــمومك.. 

وتـــسعدك ابتـــسامته الــرقيقه.. 

وكــان يـــهتــم بــك.. 

ولا يـــقدر عــلى فراقـــك.. 

وحـــالك لايــصبح أفضـــل إلا بـلقــياه..و ســماع صــوته كـــل يــوم.. 



بــين يوم وليـــله انقــلب حــاله.. 

وتــغيرت تصـــرفاته... 

كــأنــه لـــم تــكن بيــنكم عــلاقة وطيــدة تـــجمعكما.. 



مـــاذا ســـتكون ردة فعــلك اتــجاه..؟ 

هـــل تحــاول معــرفة السبــب..؟ 

أو تنســـاه ولاتــهتم بــه..؟؟ 

ومـــاذا ســتفعـــل..؟؟ 

وهــــل مررت بهـــذه الـــتجربــه؟؟​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

لا حقيقى ممرتش بتجربه زى دى بس لو حصل معايا كده الاول هحاول افهم ايه الى حصل خلا اغلى الناس يعمل كده​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

مرسىىى على  مروووورك يا سويتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

عندما يتغير معي اقرب شخص لي ... سواء صديق عمري او شريكة حياتي...
فالخطأ هو خطأئ انا فقط... لانني لم استطع ان اميز او اختار بين الصادق والكاذب..
فأنا الذي اخترته او اخترتها... وانا الذي اتحمل خطأي..
ولن انتظر حتى يصله سبعة مكالمات و ثلاثة رسائل.

موضوعك رائع يا كوكو ... ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

مرسىىى على مرووورك يا متر  
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله  
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

_*مرت  على

وخاولت ان  اكتشف لماذا

لكن بدون جدوى

شكرا كوكو

سلام ونعمة​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا امجد 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

*مشكور اخي كوكومان
موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## nonaa (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

الحقيقه مش هسيبه غير لما اعرف
ليييييييييييييييييه
حتى لو اتصلت 20 مرة
مش بالسهل اسيب اعز الناس
خاصتا لو متأكدة من مشاعرة 
لانها ممكن تكون لحظات فتور
وشكرا يا مان على الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا نونا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## sameh7610 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

*من كان لى حبيب او صديق 

فلن انساه ابداً

وهحاول اعرف السبب بأى طريقة 

وأحل المشكله لو وجدت

لانه ممكن يكون فى ضيق ولازم ساعتها اساعده

ميرسى ليك كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا سامح 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*




> مـــاذا ســـتكون ردة فعــلك اتــجاه..؟


الدنيا تسود في وشي


> هـــل تحــاول معــرفة السبــب..؟


طبعآ أكيد وأعتذر إن أخطأت 



> أو تنســـاه ولاتــهتم بــه..؟؟


لا أطلاقا .. لو عزيز عليا مش ممكن انساة ولا أهتم


> ومـــاذا ســتفعـــل..؟؟


أعرف لية هو اتغير كدا وأعدل الوضع 


> وهــــل مررت بهـــذه الـــتجربــه؟؟


ايوة بس بيبقى سوء تفاهم و بيرجع الوضع زي مكان

شكرا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا فراشه 
وعلى التعليق المميز 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## monygirl (18 مارس 2009)

*ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

_ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك أعز إنسان؟؟؟
انســــان عـــزيز علـــيك
تــقضي مــعظم أوقـــاتك مــعه.
كـــان الانــــسان الـــذي تشـــكو لـــه هـــمومك..
تـــسعدك ابتـــسامته الــرقيقه..
وكــان يـــهتــم بــك..
ولا يـــقدر عــلى فراقـــك..
وحـــالك لايــصبح أفضـــل إلا بـلقــياه..و ســماع صــوته كـــل يــوم..
بــين يوم وليـــله انقــلب حــاله.
وتــغيرت تصـــرفاته...
كــأنــه لـــم تــكن بيــنكم عــلاقة وطيــدة تـــجمعكما..
مـــاذا ســـتكون ردة فعــلك اتــجاه..؟
هـــل تحــاول معــرفة السبــب..؟
أو تنســاه ولا تــهتم بــه..؟؟

مـــاذا ســتفعـــل..؟؟
=====================
كان لازم أبعد من زمان000و قلبى يدور على النسيان
و بلاش تيجى تسأل عليا000 ياماضى ولى و زمن كان
كان لازم أبعد من زمان
ماتبكيش و ارحم عينيك000د انا قلبى بأيدك انجرح
انسانى و بعيد خليك000د حبك بالشوك طرح
و مش ممكن تانى ح نتواعد000خلاص طفيت شمعى ألآيد
وكان لازم أبعد من زمان
قالوا الخاين مالوش مكان000 فى دنيا الأحبه و العاشقين
قلبى وفا و قلبك خان000وطريقنا الواحد بقى طريقين
و مش ممكن تانى ح نتقابل000و كفايه قلبى جرح شايل
و كان لازم أبعد من زمان
كنت ليا أعز الناس000كنت أملى فى دنيتى
كنت عنوان الاخلاص000وكنت منديل لدمعتى
وبقسوه مات فيك الاحساس000 وزرعت جراح فى سكتى
تبقىالنهايه الفراق خلاص000وهاعيش لوحدى فى عشتى
وكان لازم من زمان
======================
الوفاء عملة نادرة والقلوب هي المصارف
وقليلة هي المصارف التي تتعامل بهذا النوع من العملات


الحب حالة لا يبغي الإنسان أن تنتهي .. وهي ليست مرحلة في عمر الإنسان..بل عمر الإنسان بأكمله هو الحب ..منذ فتح عينيه على الدنيا إلى أن يفارقها..الحب كان و مازال وسيبقى حالة جميلة لن تنتهي​_


----------



## GogoRagheb (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

شكرا ليكى مونى
لهذا الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## monygirl (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

_ميرسى ليك جوجو على مشاركتك الجميلة _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

موضوع جميل يا مونى 

 ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## وليم تل (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

موضوع شيق وجميل
مونى
تتخللة خواطر رائعة
وحقا عندما نفقد حبيبا او صديقا
ابتعد عنا وتغير حالة تجاهنا شىء مؤلم ولكن
لماذا لا نبحر داخل نفوسنا فقد نجد ما يبرر ذلك
اليس من الممكن ان يكون عيبا منا وعلينا تداركة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

*موضوع رائع جدااا

تسلم ايديكي مووني

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

موضوع في قمة الروووووووووعة يا موني
ربنا يبارك تعبكِ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*


جميل جداااا يا موني

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## rana1981 (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## monygirl (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

_شكرا ليك يا كوكو مان على مشاركتك_​


----------



## monygirl (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

_ميرسى يا وليم على كلماتك الرقيقة_​ 
_

_​


----------



## monygirl (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

_ميرسى لمرورك يا مايكل _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_


​


----------



## monygirl (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

_ثانكس ليكى الملكة العراقية _
_شكرا لمرورك يا حبيبتى_


​


----------



## monygirl (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

_مشاركتاتك جميلة جدا _
_حقيقى كلامها جميل جدا _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_


​


----------



## monygirl (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

_ميرسى ليكى يا رنون على مشاركت الجميلة_ 


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

ميرسى يا مونى لموضوعك الجميل​


----------



## monygirl (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

*ميرسى ليكى انتى يا كوكى على مرورك الرقيق *​


----------



## cuteledia (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

*الموضوع جميل اوي يا موني
وشكرا علي الكلمات المؤثرة
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

*موضوع رائع يا مونى
تسلم ايدك يا قمرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## monygirl (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

*cute ledia *
*ثانكس على مشاركتك الرقيقة *
*وكلماتها الرقيقة *​


----------



## monygirl (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

*ميرسى ليكى يا بريسكلا على مشاركتك الجميلة *​


----------



## god love 2011 (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

*     الوفاء عملة نادرة والقلوب هي المصارف
وقليلة هي المصارف التي تتعامل بهذا النوع من العملاتموضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييل عن جد
تسلم ايدك
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر للموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​ *​


----------



## monygirl (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

*ميرسى لمشاركت ك الرقيقة يا سيمون *
*اشكرك جدا*​


----------



## جيلان (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

*الله عليك يا مونى يا جامد من امتى يابت كل ده ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

*موضوع جمييييييييييل يامونى
ميرسى ليكى ياقمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## monygirl (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

*ياةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة*
*جى جى بحالها دخلة الموضوع بتاعى وبتشارك يا مرحبا *
*عاش من شافك من ساعة مابقيتى مشرفة *
*وانتى مش ظاهرة على الشاشة خالص *
*نورتى يا جميل *​


----------



## monygirl (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

*ثانكس يا بنت العدرا عبى مشاركتم الجميلة *
*ميرسى ليكى *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان ؟*

*موضوع رااائع موني
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## oesi no (3 فبراير 2010)

*هكتئب *​


----------



## جيلان (3 فبراير 2010)

*هشوف انسان غيره هههههه

لا اكيد هحاول اعرف لكن لو مصمم يبقى خلاص
الانسان ممكن يتغير وممكن تحصل ظروف يضحى بلى بيحبه عشن خاطرها عشن حاجات كتير حتى الاصحاب*


----------



## عادل نسيم (3 فبراير 2010)

_*أخي الحبيب كاندى
أولاً أشكرك علي الموضوع الجميل
ثانياً لو أنا واثق إني لم أخرج إساءة سواء متعمدة أو غير متعمدة الي هذا الصديق يبقي أكيد هناك وشاية من عدو ( صديق ) آخر لكما ولازم توصله المعلومة دى عن طريقي او عن طريق صديق يعرفنا جيدا ولا تنسي الصلاة ليكشف الرب الحقيقة 
*_


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2010)

*ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .*

*مــــاذا تفــعل عندمــا يتغير علـــيك اعز انـــسان؟؟؟؟ 




ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك أعز إنسان؟؟؟


انســــان عـــزيز علـــيك



تــقضي مــعظم أوقـــاتك مــعه..


كـــان الانــــسان الـــذي تشـــكو لـــه هـــمومك..


تـــسعدك ابتـــسامته الــرقيقه..


وكــان يـــهتــم بــك..


ولا يـــقدر عــلى فراقـــك..


وحـــالك لايــصبح أفضـــل إلا بـلقــياه..و ســماع صــوته كـــل يــوم..




بــين يوم وليـــله انقــلب حــاله..


وتــغيرت تصـــرفاته...


كــأنــه لـــم تــكن بيــنكم عــلاقة وطيــدة تـــجمعكما..


مـــاذا ســـتكون ردة فعــلك اتــجاه..؟


هـــل تحــاول معــرفة السبــب..؟


أو تنســاه ولا تــهتم بــه..؟؟


مـــاذا ســتفعـــل..؟؟​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .*

*حاجة صعبة يا بوني لما تلاقي حد عزيز عليكي بين يوم وليلة تلاقي معاملة اتغيرت واللي يضايقك اكتر انك بتحاولي تعرفي ايه السبب ومش تلاقي اي اجابة نظام كده وخلاص ساعتها بقي تتضايقي اكتر واكتر عشان تكوني خايفة يكون سبب انتي عملتيه او اي حاجة تانية ... هو اكيد ساعتها هتتضايقي وتعقدي بقي تحللي كل حاجة حصلت وبعدين هيبقي موضوع وانتهي خلاص خلصت يعني*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .*

أنا ...
وأعوذوا بالله من قوله أنا يعنى 
أنا زى موج البحر واللى يبعنى يغرق
هههههههههه

أحساس ان الشخص اللى بتتعاملى معاه بطريقة معينة يتغير ده بيبقى صعب بجد 
سواء من صديق أو حبيب أو صديق 
التغييييير عموما أحساسه صعب 
ميرسى يا بنبن وعقبال ماتكبرى كده وأشوفك طوفاية قد الدنيا :new6:​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .*

*من اصعب الاحاسيس لما تلاقي حد عزيز عليك يتغير او تلاقيه نفسك انخدعت فيه *
*بس الانسان القوي يقدر يتخطي دا كله *
*وخصوصا لانه وقتها هيبقي الانسان دا ميستاهلش يتزعل عليه اصلا*
*موضوع جميل يا بونبوني*
*ميرسي ياقمر*​


----------



## zama (15 مايو 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .*

*مـــاذا ســـتكون ردة فعــلك اتــجاه..؟
*
*بالتأكيد هستفسر عن سبب تغييره لأنه يهمنى ، لو كنت مزعله يـبـئـى هعتذر و لو مفيش حاجة هراعى يمكن يكون عنده ظروف نفسية فى الفترة دى ، لكن بعد كدا لو مرجعش زى الأول يبئى باعنى وبالتالى أنا مش هزعل ع اللى باعنى لأن الزعل هيضرنى أنا ..*

* هـــل تحــاول معــرفة السبــب..؟
*اة 
* أو تنســاه ولا تــهتم بــه..؟؟

*لا مش بالسهولة دى ..

* مـــاذا ســتفعـــل..؟؟

جاوبت فى أول سؤال ..

أشكرك ع الموضوع الجميل ..
*


----------



## النهيسى (16 مايو 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .*

أحساس صعب جدا

لكن للأسف هذا يحدث كثيرا الأن 

فنحن فى دنيا عجيبه
*
موضوع رائع شكرا جداااا الرب معاكم*


----------



## ponponayah (16 مايو 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *حاجة صعبة يا بوني لما تلاقي حد عزيز عليكي بين يوم وليلة تلاقي معاملة اتغيرت واللي يضايقك اكتر انك بتحاولي تعرفي ايه السبب ومش تلاقي اي اجابة نظام كده وخلاص ساعتها بقي تتضايقي اكتر واكتر عشان تكوني خايفة يكون سبب انتي عملتيه او اي حاجة تانية ... هو اكيد ساعتها هتتضايقي وتعقدي بقي تحللي كل حاجة حصلت وبعدين هيبقي موضوع وانتهي خلاص خلصت يعني*​



*عندك حق يا روكا
فعلا هو احساس صعب اوى
ميرسى يا قمر
لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (17 مايو 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .*

معتقدش ان حدي عزيز عليا هيبعني بسهوله واعتقد انه طالما عزيز عليا يبقي انا كمان عزيز عليه ممكن يكون زعل فترة وهيعدي لكن لو اتغير عليا هعرف ان انا مش فارقه معاه واعرفي اني مش حاجة جامده بالنسبة ليه وبصراحة انا ماشيه بمبدا جامد طحن لاني قسيت كتير من ناس كنت فاكرهم صحابي وطلعوا ................... فبقيت ماشية بمبدا اللي ميحطنيش كحلة في عينه ملبسوش مداس في رجلي ممكن اكون غلط بس انا ما بحب حد بجد وبعزة بعمل المستحيل عشان ابقي قد الحاجة ديه فبعد كده الاقي اللي كنت فاكراهه صحابي باعوني او اتغيروا عليا يبقي شكرا


----------



## grges monir (17 مايو 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .*

*شوفى بونى*
*رايىء الشخصى قىالموضوع دة هو*
*ام يكون حصل موضوع سلبى جدا من ناحيتك لية*
*يعنى كان متخيل ان رد فعلك انجاةموضوع هايكون بطريقة معينة وحصل الغكس تماما مع الاخذ قىالاعتبار انةوجهو تظرة هىاقرب للصواب*
*او العلاقةذاتها كان فيها خلل مش واضح بس ظهر مع اول هزة اوموقف صعب*
*العلاقات القوية لاتظهر الا فى الازمات*
*يعنى ممكن وبتحصل كتيير لن نشوف اتنين المشهد العام يقول انهم قربين من بعض وهما برضة يقولوا الكلام دة بس بيبان انها علاقة مبنية على الرمل قى وقت الاحتياج والشدة*
*المعزة والقرب الحقيقى قىعلاقة شخصين ببعض يظهر قيها اختمال طرف لاخر حتى لو كان الطرف الاخر مخطىء مش يحصل تغيير اتجاهة بسهولة الا اذل خصل عدةمواقف تبين ان هذا الشخص غيرجدير بمستوى هذا النوع من المعزة والقرب منى*
*معنى تغيير شحص اتجاهك بنقسم لسبيين مهمين قىالنهاية*
*انة حصل ردفعل عكسى تماما زيى مقلت معاة قى موقف  من المواقف*
*والنقطة التانية ولاسف بتحصل كتييير قىالزمن دة انة بيقرب ويكون قريب منك لهدف اومصلحة ما انتهت هذة المصلحة انتهى معها سبب القرب من ناحيتة هو*
*كلمة اعز انسان عندى تندرج قى المقام الاول تحت مسمى صديق*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (17 مايو 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .*

_*هو اكيد و كمان فى الاصحاب فى اصحاب كتير جدا كدا يظهروا انهم بيحبوكى اوى و يحصل موقف ما و تشوفى الوجه

التانى 

بس رد فعلى معاملتى هتتغير معاها 

بس لو صاحبتى زعلت منى لازم اعرف هى زعلانة من اية؟ منى  ولا من اى حد تانى ؟

ميرسى بنبوناية على الموضوع الرائع ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## ponponayah (18 مايو 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .*

:





Coptic MarMar قال:


> أنا ...
> وأعوذوا بالله من قوله أنا يعنى
> أنا زى موج البحر واللى يبعنى يغرق
> هههههههههه
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه
وهو مين دا اصلا اللى امت مصر كلها دعت عليه اللى يزعلك
ههههههههههه
نورتينى يا شقيه 
وبرضوا لما اكبر وابقى طوفيايا مش هديكى حتة :t30:*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (18 مايو 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .*

_جميلة الفكرة بونبوناية_
_أما بخصوص السؤال .. فإنني أتركه حتي يأتي هو ويحكي ليَّ سبب بعده المفاجيء لحظتها بس أعاتبه_





الرب يسوع المسيح يكون معك


----------



## ريما 14 (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .*

*ححاسب نفسي اولا

لانوا يمكن ضايقتوا بشي وانا ما بعرف

موضوع حلو تحياتي *


----------



## ponponayah (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .*



mero_engel قال:


> *من اصعب الاحاسيس لما تلاقي حد عزيز عليك يتغير او تلاقيه نفسك انخدعت فيه *
> *بس الانسان القوي يقدر يتخطي دا كله *
> *وخصوصا لانه وقتها هيبقي الانسان دا ميستاهلش يتزعل عليه اصلا*
> *موضوع جميل يا بونبوني*
> *ميرسي ياقمر*​




*فعلا صعب اوى ان شخص يتغير عليك
او انك تتخدع فية
ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع يا ميرو​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .*

موضوع جميل جدا يا حبيبتي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

جميل يا سوسنا 


الشكر الك

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

*ميرسي كوكو*​


----------



## just member (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: عــندما يتــغير عــليــك"أعـــز الناس"..؟*

*سامحيني 
مو فيا اجابة
مو قدرت اتخيل الوضع حتى لانة شيئ بيألمنى...
*​


----------

